# What's with photobucket??



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What's going on with Photobucket? My pix have disappeared, including my siggie and it says "We're doing a little work right now. Photo will be back soon." I've been offline working almost all day but when I voted this morning it was the same problem. Anyone else??:smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh man! Mine is probably saying the same thing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

no mine is not saying the same thing...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh man! Mine is probably saying the same thing!


I'm seeing your siggie so that's okay. Or was that a different file? you'll see when you post that ugly square.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure what is going on...i think part of Erin's siggie had the photobucket updating box too.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

As you can see in my siggy, same with mine! 

It shows 'We're doing a little work right now. Photo will be back soon'.

:OMG!::OMG!::OMG!::OMG!:

Alexandra


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmmm . . . checking this out here.


(pause)

Edit: nope, mine's fine.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine is probably the same too.
ETA - I can see mine, odd!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Update on this: just went into my photobucket and found this!

Photobucket Login

Hopefully it'll work again later!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I checked their site too and they said it's only affecting a small percentage of its users and that the photos are fine. They're now hoping to fix it this morning around 9am MT. So frustrating. They must be pulling their hair out. :smpullhair: I know I am and I can barely afford to do that. :w00t:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I was going to suggest trying to re-post it, but, just saw Alexandra's link. I hope they get it fixed soon. Mine appears to be fine. But, I hate when photobucket starts changing everything on their site...like aol! I wish they would leave things alone. Every time aol tries to make improvements, it's worse.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I checked their site too and they said it's only affecting a small percentage of its users and that the photos are fine. They're now hoping to fix it this morning around 9am MT. So frustrating. They must be pulling their hair out. :smpullhair: I know I am and I can barely afford to do that. :w00t:


Sue, it seems that we belong to that percentage, Lol! Hope they'll be able to fix it soon! 



suzimalteselover said:


> I was going to suggest trying to re-post it, but, just saw Alexandra's link. I hope they get it fixed soon. Mine appears to be fine. But, I hate when photobucket starts changing everything on their site...like aol! I wish they would leave things alone. Every time aol tries to make improvements, it's worse.


I absolutely agree with you, Suzi! All these promised improvements and I hate getting through them later, grrrrr!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay folks. So feel free to get your sharpies and just draw a picture of Tyler on your computer screen, or handheld, in the little window that photobucket is putting up. :w00t: :smpullhair::smilie_tischkante: It should be fixed any day now. :exploding: Obviously they're doing more than the LITTLE work they claim to be doing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Phew - finally fixed. I missed my little guy's siggie. :huh:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Now how do I get that sharpie off my computer screen? I must say it's nice to see the REAL Tyler again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Now how do I get that sharpie off my computer screen? I must say it's nice to see the REAL Tyler again.


Oh no, Brit. I meant a SHARPEI :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Phew - finally fixed. I missed my little guy's siggie. :huh:


Me, too, Susan! Nice yours and also mine are back now! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

